# Sheetrock tools



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

Canadian Members - www.csrbuilding.ca now has SHEETROCK TOOLS

Brad Kennedy
[email protected]


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Are you carrying the Advance offset knives, or any other offset knife? Got any Sheetrock ones left over from before they dropped them?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

JustMe said:


> Are you carrying the Advance offset knives, or any other offset knife? Got any Sheetrock ones left over from before they dropped them?


The advance offset I have is great! 8 inch.:thumbsup:
But I would like some more but only get 8 & 10 here, And at £50 a shot they r expensive!!!!
Iv'e been trying for some of u guy's 2 come to my help with no luck.
Sh*t I would pay for them upfront so nobody will b out of pocket.
Just need some1 to send them as a gift so the government doesn't get their greedy hands on import tax.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

VANMAN said:


> Iv'e been trying for some of u guy's 2 come to my help with no luck.
> Sh*t I would pay for them upfront so nobody will b out of pocket.
> Just need some1 to send them as a gift so the government doesn't get their greedy hands on import tax.


You didn't ask me. Maybe I wasn't around then, since I've been gone from here for a bit? Anyway, what's the import tax %? It's that high? On things you can't get there?

With things like our GST tax and shipping, depending on how much was ordered, cost landed at my doorstep would probably be about 40.00 for 8", 42.00 for 10", 45.00 for 12" - that's in Canadian $. http://www.westtechtools.com/advanceoffsetdrywallknife8.aspx

Is that worth it, after shipping to there is added in? Or would like to get from the U.S.? Cheaper that way, even with the U.S./Can. $ exchange: http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Taping-Knives-Stainless-Steel/Stainless-Offset-Drywall-Knife.html

But if you want me to get them and forward, let me know.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Btw, I'm thinking a person should be able to rivet new blades onto those handles. I'm thinking to maybe try that with at least a 10" - a blade that's heavier duty, like my 10" Sheetrock knife blades. Was wondering about trying that with a 12", as well(?)


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> The advance offset I have is great! 8 inch.:thumbsup:
> But I would like some more but only get 8 & 10 here, And at £50 a shot they r expensive!!!!
> Iv'e been trying for some of u guy's 2 come to my help with no luck.
> Sh*t I would pay for them upfront so nobody will b out of pocket.
> Just need some1 to send them as a gift so the government doesn't get their greedy hands on import tax.


Hey Vanman if you still need those advance offsets let me know I can get them from All-Wall 12 and 14 I think. I want some too anyway. I will get them shipped to you as a gift or whatever, I don't forget when someone has helped me out in the past so pm me and we'll get r done:thumbup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gotmud said:


> Hey Vanman if you still need those advance offsets let me know I can get them from All-Wall 12 and 14 I think. I want some too anyway. I will get them shipped to you as a gift or whatever, I don't forget when someone has helped me out in the past so pm me and we'll get r done:thumbup:


Sweet Chief:thumbup:
Pm sent!:thumbsup:


----------

